# STRAWBERRY FIELDS FOREVER



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

HAS ANYONE TRAVELED FROM THE BOAT RAMP TO THE NARROWS OR RENEGADE ON MACHINES?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I CAN'T READ THAT....COULD YOU TYPE LOUDER?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> I CAN'T READ THAT....COULD YOU TYPE LOUDER?


IT IS HARD TO SPEAK THREW A PAPER BAG SILLY. HE HAS TO YELL OR IT JUST SOUNDS LIKE HE'S SCREAMING INTO A PILLOW! ALL THIS SNOW MAKES ME WANNA YELL!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> HAS ANYONE TRAVELED FROM THE BOAT RAMP TO THE NARROWS OR RENEGADE ON MACHINES?


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks steveo. I was out off the boat ramp dec 30 and the ice was only 2.5 to 3 inches thick. I'm never going to hike up that boat ramp again in a snow drift. I hate walkin (fat azz) the snow strom that day with the wind was something else. And draging a grand caravan does'nt help. FOR THE REST OF YOU, SAME OLD SH_T DIFFERENT FORUM. SMART AZZES. getting old!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry, I didnt know you meant this year. I have done it many times in years past. I was also there on dec 31st. Its true how bad it sucks pulling the gear up by foot. We went off behind the marina In about 3 ft of snow. You never know how much your crap can weigh until you have pulled it by hand. It took 2 of us to pull the stuff in the jet sled up the hill, & we still struggled. I would think that the ice would be plenty thick by now across the lake. If all else fails, you could ride the road over to renegade & then down the boat ramp there. Im sure the ice is plenty thick in that cove area, Im just not so sure about the main lake across to the narrows as of yet. Only 1 way to find out!!! Good luck if you do go & let us know how the ice conditions are


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't want to find out the hard way on my can am renegade, burning a trench accross the ice gives me a woody and nightmares. not to mention the swim and all that money i spent sinking to the bottom. but hey i could alwys fish around it i the summer.

So the question remains. has anyone one yet held the throttle and their balls and adventured accross to renegade?.................. :twisted:


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought there was a way to park on the northeast side of the lake and drive overland via snowmobile to the narrows? Or at least through one of the narrow's bays.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You might say "same ****, different forum", but the etiquette of writing anything, anywhere online or in email remains the same as well: IF YOU WRITE IN ALL CAPS IT SEEMS LIKE YOU ARE YELLING!!! Just hit that fancy caps lock button and problem solved. I don't mean to sound like a smart alec, but many more people than just myself appreciate it when others follow such etiquette. Ok, now lets hear the "grammar and etiquette nazi" jokes...

Along the lines of your post though, I'd like to know the same thing. And furthermore, how much ice is considered safe for wheelers and snowmobiles?


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

fishmanjustfish said:


> I thought there was a way to park on the northeast side of the lake and drive overland via snowmobile to the narrows? Or at least through one of the narrow's bays.


I'm not sure,(pay close attention to that part) but I think that has been reclaimed as Tribal Land. The last time I was up in that way, they had it posted pretty heavily. We used to go down in there and camp in the narrows, but I don't believe you can access it anymore.....legally. At least not the road I used to access it .


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

I wonder how that works when camping on the shores from a boat in the narrows. I knew from maps that i have, that it is tribal land. I wonder what brought this about, with the posting of signs. I think what he's wondering for access is the main road that goes around haws point into renegade. you can always do that. it is a long trip compared to cutting across the ice. safer though. With strawberry in my experience the fishing is best in the morning hours, so wasting time traveling the back road is unproductive.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

As for the original post, no I haven't been that way this year. Yes you can access the narrows by snowmobile, it's the same as a boat, you just drive there. You can't get to Renegade with a car, they only plow the roads to the marina. I fished the meadows a couple times last winter and the fishing was pretty good. And don't worry, whoever typed WITH THEIR CAPS ON, it didn't bother me, I still got the message.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

DOESN'T BOTHER ME EITHER. I JUST LIKE TO MAKE FUN.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

Hopefully Strawberry will not have two feet of slush (cement) this year! Getting your snowmobile stuck in that crap sucks!


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

This post has been informing and funny! (He has to yell he has a brown bag over his head)


----------

